# loss of mastery



## Zareza

Cum s-ar traduce *loss of mastery*?

Context:
Human research studies suggested that humans develop similar patterns of helplessness including *loss of mastery*, social isolation, passivity, and dysphoric affect.

 mastery = stâpânirea de sine, autocontrolul, capacitatea de a se controla ???

Please, could you clear me up?


----------



## farscape

As vrea să văd contextul extins ceva mai mult dar și asa cât e, nu cred că  loss of mastery se referă la self control (stapânirea de sine, autocontrol șamd).

Mastery e mai degrabă capacitatea de a excela într-un domeniu sau activitate, abilitatea de a controla mediul sau contextul relativ la o situație /împrejurare.


----------



## Zareza

În postarea* lack of contingency between outcome and response *este concluzia experimentului lui Seligman efectuat pe animale, iar în postarea aceasta este concluzia aceluiași experiment aplicat și adaptat subiecților umani. Fix atât este fraza.

Uite cuvântul *mastery *folosit în același context/articol:

A fourth indicator of recovery is the individual's understanding and *mastery *of post-traumatic symptoms. Situations and stimuli likely to 'trigger'
flashbacks, for example, have been identified and can be avoided.

Such passivity is less indicative of helplessness than it is a means by which victim may gain at least some degree of indirect *mastery *of her environment. When the passivity no longer serves this purpose and/or when other possibilities exist, this coping strategy may be abandoned in favor of direct escape.

*loss of mastery* - pierderea capacității de a se comporta acceptabil în mediul social imediat/apropiat/proxim

Cam așa îmi vine să zic pe românește   Adică a big applause pentru sinteticitatea limbii engleze ! Se poate mai pe scurt și în română?!

Poate că ar fi:
*-mastery *of post-traumatic symptoms  - abilitatea/capacitatea de a face față simptomelor post-traumatice
*-*gain some degree of indirect *mastery *of her environment - să câștige un anumit grad de competență în a face față mediului proxim


----------



## Haji Firouz

Hello,

Îmi dă senzația contextul mai amplu citat a doua oară că nici în engleză nu s-ar fi formulat așa succint dacă nu s-ar fi precizat anterior: mastery *of an environment *(deci e vorba de controlul sau stăpânirea asupra mediului, sau îndemânarea în cadrul mediului); din câte înțeleg, a doua mențiune se limitează doar la *mastery *(fără alte precizări), numai pentru că se poate deduce din fraza/frazele precedente contextul. 

Prin urmare, dacă și dvs ați făcut anterior acea precizare ("asupra mediului"), probabil că după aceea se poate spune, mai concis, doar: pierderea îndemânării sau priceperii sau chiar pierderea competențelor sau pierderea *acelor *competențe sau abilități, lăsând să se subînțeleagă că sunt cele definite anterior (neapărat folosit termenul anterior, pentru continuitate). Cel puțin așa îmi pare, la prima vedere.

Foarte interesante toate aceste nuanțe și multitudinea de opțiuni cu care are de-a face traducătorul profesionist și din care e nevoit să aleagă. Mă întreb dacă e oarecum dureroasă sacrificarea unui termen în favoarea altuia, când ambii sună foarte bine, iar tu ești îndrăgostit de limbă, de fiecare cuvânt. Parcă ai vrea să pui toată lista de sinonime, nu-i așa? Dar asta e o altă discuție. Sper că n-am divagat prea tare. Mult succes!

 A-M


----------



## Zareza

Textul este despre _Trauma and learned helplessness_

Fragmentele apar în această ordine:

- mastery of post-traumatic symptoms
- loss of mastery
- gain some degree of indirect mastery of her environment

Ceea ce m-a determinat să folosesc _mediul social_ este faptul că imediat după _loss of mastery_ urmează _social isolation_. În general după traumă există reacția de închidere în sine, de repliere în sine, de depărtare de social. Se pierde temporar capacitatea de a interacționa social, nu mai deții controlul, ci trauma te conduce, te domină.

Sugestia lui @farscape m-a ajutat să văd mai larg, varianta _capacitatea de a se controla _îmi este clar că o simțeam pusă în legătură cu mediul înconjurător, adică în relație cu ceilalți.

Nu există sacrificare a cuvintelor. Fiecare cuvânt are personalitatea lui, tocmai de aceea alegi un cuvânt sau altul, pentru că doar unul este potrivit în respectivul context. Dacă vrei să rămânem în registrul îndrăgostirii, de fiecare dată când alegi un cuvânt și știi bine că acela este potrivit, atunci acela devine „alesul inimii” în secunda respectivă. Și aceste îndrăgostiri sunt dese când lucrezi cu texte și cuvinte. Este o îndrăgostire permanentă și întotdeauna sinceră.  Cuvintele nu te trădează. Problema intervine când ele nu sunt, când nu ai pe cine să alegi sau trebuie să alcătuiești „alesul” din mai multe cuvinte, să îl plămădești cumva chinuit. Ca în acestă postare. Cred că ne-am adunat pe WR să moșim cuvintele, nu?  (Socrate și maieutica lui rămân în veșnicie )


----------

